# Do you rely on Facebook too much? Little vent



## Marty (Dec 15, 2011)

I just have to get this off my chest and vent a little.

I missed an invitation to my friend's baby shower and also to a Christmas party because the invitations were via facebook. Please. Back in my day if you wanted me to attend your event, you would send me an invitation or call me on the phone or invite me in person. I received none of these invitations in this manner so I didn't know and therefore missed out. I do not and cannot sit behind a computer constantly and some days I am not even online at all so that's not a reliable way of how to contact me.

I have also missed messages and orders for my cards and books because they came by way of Facebook personal messages which I didn't even know were there. No where on my little modest cheapy website does it say to contact me via Facebook. Even when I advertise on FB I say to email me. A phone call or an email is much better. I know other people are dealing everything from soup to nuts via Facebook and I really think that is not a very reliable way of doing business unless your business is specifically set up to do it that way. So next time you want me to be a guest at your party, please be sure I have received your invitation because I will most be happy to attend, eat up all your food, dance on the table, jingle your bells, and be the life of your party in general.

Fa la la la la, la la, la, la!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2011)

I will add a little vent to yours, Marty:

My son is an avid cyclist and runner. I ask him to send me photos sometimes. He told me to do FB, as that is where he posts all his news. I didn't choose to do that, so I get no photos or news!

A couple of years ago I posted a youtube of our grandson, just to share among our family. Son & wife told me in no uncertain terms that they did not want their children on the internet. Bad grandma!!

Lo and behold, now they do all their communicating via FB, including all the latest children's photos. We are practically the last to hear of any of their family news now.

How times change!


----------



## Genie (Dec 15, 2011)

I think facebook is dangerous. People share so much information and much of it should be private.

There are scams out there where a so called family member calls a grandparent or aunt or uncle, to say they are in trouble and need money. They say they don't want the parent to know and they will reimburse as soon as they get home/out. I am sure they have found relative names and information via facebook and are adept at scamming.


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't do facebook, signed up once and then deleted it. I think there is too much information on it... kinda creeps me out.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 15, 2011)

2minis4us said:


> I don't do facebook, signed up once and then deleted it. I think there is too much information on it... kinda creeps me out.



I with you 100%!!!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 15, 2011)

You can block your info so that only your friends can see what you want them to, and strangers cant see anything, you can even block your name so people cant search you. I love fb, have caught up with alot of friends and family. I check it daily just like my email.


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2011)

While I do use FB, not to the extent many do. I prefer e-mails to FB and for invitations a phone call or snail mail invitation is even better.

We miss many things because invitations are sent to my in-laws with a note to the effect of invite the kids too (usually they use our names, but not always). We don't live with them, we don't live in the same yard as them, we don't share a mail box with them; so get off your lazy butt and send us an invitation if you want us to come (or call). [The same is done to my BIL, but he does live in the same yard and share their mailbox, so it kind of makes sense.]


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

I signed up with Facebook to be able to see my daughters' pics of my grandbabies, but FB just annoys me so I never go on there. People ask me to "friend" them and I would love to, and have in the past, but since I'm never on there anymore (I tried at first but it's just so random! Pages and pages and pages to try to keep up with!) I ought to just delete my account too. I've missed out on things too because some people only notify people via FB. To me it's like being in a huge, overly-crowded room with everyone shouting for attention. Totally not my style, sigh...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree Marty! I use facebook daily and I enjoy getting to see/read updates I wouldn't otherwise get without it, but I also find it very frustrating and unreliable many times. I recently made the mistake of using FB Events for a Christmas Party we were having. I'd wait and wait and some people weren't RSVPing so I messaged them...nothing...some I emailed them or called...voila!! They didn't even know about the FB event!! And then some would write updates on the event "wall" but I wouldn't know about them unless I specifically went to the wall the looked. Also, the start time was 6:30pm, but not everyone had their "place" set in FB, so some saw the start time as 8:30pm!




Frustrating to say the least!

But should we really complain? It is free.


----------



## Reble (Dec 15, 2011)

Sonya said:


> You can block your info so that only your friends can see what you want them to, and strangers cant see anything, you can even block your name so people cant search you. I love fb, have caught up with alot of friends and family. I check it daily just like my email.


I'm with you! love it and keep up with a lot of friends and family, and if the phone line goes down, can still get on the internet and send someone a message on FB

I do have all my FB in groups of who and what I want them to see. If someone does not have long distance can do chatting better than the Messenger, there too.

Have met a lot of nice horse people on there.

Must add is better than texting now that I hate.

Well, the only two places I love the best is LB and FB.. so no time for housework at all


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2011)

Do I_ rely_ on FB too much? No. I rely on it for nothing. Do I like it a lot -- YES!


----------



## susanne (Dec 15, 2011)

As far as scams and other perils, Facebook is simply the danger du jour...those who are out to get you will use any method that works. Staying off of it won't keep anyone safe.

My objection to Facebook is that it makes otherwise intelligent, well-spoken individuals speak in insipid Hallmark-esque quotes pulled off some stupid website designed to puts words in the mouths (keyboards?) of those who can't be bothered to come up with something original. (Yes, I have shared a few cartoons, but I generally do my own stunts...)

I do, however, enjoy the HyperBike page -- it's about the only reason I go there these days.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Dec 15, 2011)

I WAS ON FB FOR A WEEK OR SO AND HAD SO MUCH GARBAGE FOR THIS AND THAT I GOT OFF AND DO NOT INTEND TO EVER DO AGAIN. LIKE MARTY IF YOU WANT ME CALL-EMAIL-COMEOVER(MY FAVORITE). I DON'T EVEN HAVE TEXTING ON MY PHONE,BECAUSE I NEVER READ IT BECAUSE I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS THERE. :arg! SOAP BOX DONE!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2011)

I was really sad because I don't get to go anywhere much and a baby shower for Michael's namesake would have been top on my list. I never would have missed it. Then I was confronted about my missing presence yestarday at Walmart about the Christmas party and how everyone wondered why I refused to come. Refused to come are you kidding me? I would have been overjoyed if I only had known I was invited. I'm not slamming facebook. I am just thinking that it should not be used as a tool for certain things. Ok, someone have a party and invite me now ok? I'm dying to show off my red sweat suit.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree on so much of your post Marty. I just recently got an invitation on FB and I just do not agree with that. Many in our family do not use FB so I asked if they got an invitation to which I got a prompt NO. Thats just not right.

I am always in flux over FB. I like it and I hate it. It used to tell me when I had a message but now I no longer get the email that a message is waiting. So many times I don't even know someone sent one. Like you I always put email me for more info but many do a message instead.

They have been in hot water with the FCC for their tracking software (which they finally admitted after denying it) and then that facial recognition thing really creeps me out. Hopefully the FCC will keep them in check?


----------



## little lady (Dec 15, 2011)

Been there, done that, should of got a shirt! I deleted my facebook, too much drama for my liking. Also as one that has been stalked I was very uncomfortable with all the information on there about me and my family. I can see where it is a wonderful source of information though. Just not for me.


----------



## ErikaS. (Dec 15, 2011)

I love FB! I keep up to date with friends and relatives in a way I have never been able to before. BUT I ignore all invites I get on FB:b-day parties, social gatherings, fundraisers, petitions. You want me to participate? Give me a call; I love to chat. And I don't read my emails regularly.


----------



## anoki (Dec 16, 2011)

Jill said:


> Do I_ rely_ on FB too much? No. I rely on it for nothing. Do I like it a lot -- YES!


I'm with Jill! I like it a lot, but I don't rely on it....that's why anyone who is friends with me on FB will see my important events (ok, mostly just dog show brags



) first on facebook, then on LB, and then, for those that I know don't do FB a lot, or that I really want to make sure they know about it, I send an email! A lot more work? maybe, but I know not everyone uses FB like I do...and even then, I don't use FB for many things!





I will also agree that I don't like how much stuff people put on FB...and I try to be very, very careful about it (from a past experience with Myspace that I posted on here about at the time)....I don't like FB's new way of doing things, because people can find you easier than they could before.....

~kathryn


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 16, 2011)

I love it! Of course it's in my generation to enjoy sharing "everything" but I'm not one to do that. I love to be able to keep in touch with family who lives in other states, see pictures, catch up. I love to share photos of my animals, and i have my photography page and farm page. I used to spend hours on it...now I am gone all day and use it at night and that's about it. I can see where most of you are coming from who are not a fan of facebook.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 16, 2011)

I enjoy Facebook and use it a lot but would expect some other format for an invitation to an event. I would also think that people using facebook events should take responsibility for watching the RSVPs and contacting those that don't respond to make sure they know about the event so they aren't left out like Marty was.


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2011)

No, I send traditional letters and emails.

But FB has allowed me to keep in touch with family and friends I rarely heard from, via the more traditional ways. So I am very glad I have FB.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 19, 2011)

> FB has allowed me to keep in touch with family and friends I rarely heard from


Exactly!!!




:yeah I get to see pictures and updates from my buddies who have moved to Europe; I just got to see a group of beautiful photos of my grand-neice ... I love it!





Liz N.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 19, 2011)

I love FB. Im on it alot. But I agree with you that an invitation to something like that should have been handled differently.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 19, 2011)

I enjoy Facebook but have a very small group friended.

80% is family and a few close friends or people that maybe I am not super close to but know they are good people from when I do interact with them personally.

I don't think it's possible to be 'friends' with 600 or 1000++ people.

Plus I personally do not want to wade thru that much information each day on the chance that something really important might be posted and lost in the junk.

I love photos of real people and real happenings and check in several times a day to see especially if anything new has been posted of our little grandson.

I don't expand my list very often, mostly I guess, I worry about the security of my grandkids, who post way more than they need to.

I've got security levels set as high as possible but do not really trust the security of anything once it's posted to the Internet.


----------

